# bethh Life on the Funny Farm



## bethh (Apr 22, 2020)

As most things I do, this journal will be similar.  Oftentimes, I do things a$$ backwards.   We’ve been farming for about 2 years and I’ve been on this site as long but now I‘m just getting around to making a journal.   I’ll try and keep it up to date. 

For anyone who made read this not having heard about my trials and tribulations with our farm, I’ll offer a small summary.   Plus let’s be honest, the trials and tribulations have been minimal especially looking at all that is happening in the world with the pandemic.

We bought our little piece of paradise in 2017.  About 3 weeks later, our kids and grandkids gave me the absolutely cutest silkie chicks that you’ve ever seen-  4 adorable bundles of white ‘fluff’.  6 months later, I’d find out these cutie pies were all roosters.   In the meantime, we had added 4 buff Orpington pullets and 2 barred rocks, Lucy and Ethel.  Lucy of course ended up being a rooster, but the name stuck.   We lost a BO to a hawk.

This upsetting incident brought our next step.   Our first LGD, Gracie.  She is my sweetheart, but did she ever come with challenges.  She was 6 months when we got her.  She had been with chickens and goats her entire life, all that I had learned was important.  Never thought to wonder how important would it be to know if she had any human interaction.   Whenever a problem occurs with Gracie, I remind my DH that he brought the leash.   LOL.   Our issues resolved with the hawks with Gracie in charge.   She quickly acclimated to life with PEOPLE and animals.

You can‘t have chickens and an LGD and not start thinking of what else we need to add to the farm.   I began dreaming over Nigerian Dwarf goats.   I read and looked and dreamed.  I found a crazy goat lady near by and let her know we wanted a couple of does when her spring babies were born.   We ended up with the cutest pair of does who started out living in a dog crate in our kitchen. 

The more I learned about LGDs the more I realized Gracie needed support.  I began looking for a second lgd.   I found a farm not too far away and we bought Chewy.   He was a bundle of fur and problems.   Very early on, I found out he had a congenital heart defect.  It was very severe.   He would have to be on heart meds his entire life.  When we found out the severity of the defect, we didn’t realize his life would be so short.  We had to put him down at only 10months due to congestive heart failure.  He was a very sweet boy.  We were all devastated.   I decided that I needed to wait awhile before looking for another LGD.

Gracie disagreed.   It broke my heart when I would look at her and see that she was depressed.   We talked about it and decided it was time to search again.  I was very scared about getting another dog with issues.   I found someone who had puppies  and talked to her in length.  We drove about 3 hours.   I sat on the ground in the pen and held this little guy trying to see if I could tell if his heartbeat seemed normal.  Of course, I couldn‘t.   We drove directly to the vet had his heart checked.   All seemed normal, I allowed myself to then to breath.  Gracie accepted this new little guy without any issues.  We named him Fitz.   From the beginning  with Fitz, I began to realize that Chewy struggled from almost the beginning.  It wasn‘t evident until I had another GP to compare him to.   Fitz settled right into the routine here on the Funny Farm.

My initial plan when getting the goats was to add a couple of boys so that we could breed the girls.   I started searching for a couple of bucks.  I fell in love with a little black and white blue eyed buck.   I spoke with the owner and we made plans to drive to Tennessee to get a couple of bucks.   The one I had picked out from pictures and the other once we got there.   It’s a couple hour drive to Tennessee from our home and I spent that time looking at ads of other goats.  Jokingly, I asked my DH if he wanted an already bred girl also.  He’s like why not.  We got to the farm and I asked if she happened to have any pregnant does that she was selling.   We found a cute white buck who was ‘polled‘ who reminded dh of a silly video he’d seen.  We had our boys.  Now off to the girl pen.  I spied a chocolate doe that was precious.  We picked her also.   We packed 3 goats into a dog crate in the back of the Infiniti and headed home.   I again was looking at ads and found someone with a rooster.  Minor detour, now we have 3 goats and a rooster.   The cage the rooster was in wasn’t secure and he escaped.   Instant rooster name, Houdini.   We weighed our options and decided to pray they he’d stay settled in the back and not cause a ruckus.

We finally arrived home.   Drove to the back to unload all our animals.  DH got everyone out and decided to let our girls meet their newest companions.   Well, for Dixie and Cash, it was love at first sight or should I say lust.  They immediately hooked up.   I was stunned.   Our girls had never appeared to be in heat before.  They didn’t realize I had a plan.   Then it was time to get the goats in their respective areas.   It was like a three ring circus.   Time passed and I realized that our ‘polled’ buck wasn‘t actually polled.   His brother was the polled one. Our ‘bred’ doe wasn‘t pregnant after all.  It took forever to get our registration paperwork.

From our initial chickens, I always wanted silkies.   I found a breeder in Alabama who would sell me a trio.  We happened to have a conference in Alabama so we made our plans to take a detour on the way home.  We planned to buy a trio and a dozen hatching eggs.  Surprisingly, we kept to the plan. Those babies hatched and we have 9 silkie teenagers.   We will keep some and then I hope to be able to sell some once they are older and sexable.   Time will tell.  One of our silkie hens went broody and I gave her some eggs.  Everybody hatched.   Right now she has 4 silkie babies.  I’m going to keep 2 of them for the time being and someone is buying the other two tomorrow.  Well, that is just the short version of the last couple of years. 

Now I have a place to talk about everyday life here on the Funny Farm.  I’ll post some pics so you can meet everyone.   Well, probably not everyone but enough that you get the idea.








Gracie and the 2 year old above.   Herb, dh, and Elvis, one of our first chickens.  


Dixie and Tipsy almost inseparable, our first goats.



Newly hatched silkie chicks, selling the 2 yellows, keeping the one with the chipmunk stripe and the black one, at least for now.



the teenagers, can’t wait to see how they grow out.



looked pretty, but it was a poor hatch, still learning



Cash, one of our bucks. Can’t wait to see what kind of babies he’ll throw. 



Dolly, our skittish doe. Hope she will settle in.


----------



## bethh (Apr 22, 2020)

grandkids enjoying the animals. This stinker is 4 and a half. He tells me I don’t have a real farm because I don’t have a cow or horse. 


Fitz loves the kids and their toys.



the barn cats Lucifer and O’Malley, reigning from the zero turn




Willie our other buck.   I’ll post more another time.   Hope y’all enjoy the insight into our life on our Funny Farm.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2020)

Kids belong on a farm! Chickens and goat and dogs and kids-the human kind! What fun!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 23, 2020)

Miss @bethh,

I'm glad you have started a journal.  I am now following along.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## bethh (Apr 23, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @bethh,
> 
> I'm glad you have started a journal.  I am now following along.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Thanks @Senile_Texas_Aggie, I wish I’d started it sooner.  But better late than never.  I love the life we’re creating on our little ‘farm’.


----------



## bethh (Apr 23, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Kids belong on a farm! Chickens and goat and dogs and kids-the human kind! What fun!


All my favorite things.   I’m with my grandson, I’d love to add a cow but heavens, I think we’d get run out of town.  Need a little more property also.   Not to mention, my sil might stop helping out when we travel.  Who knows what the future holds.  Just blessed that we’re here.


----------



## bethh (Apr 24, 2020)

The rain stopped so I need to get out and take care of everyone this morning.  But before doing that thought I’d post this pic.  We have to go out of town overnight to finish cleaning out my mil‘s house.   Our daughter is going to manage the chores this evening and in the morning with the help of her 5 year old.   She came over last night for a crash course.   Had to get her suited up otherwise Fitz would leave his mark of slobber.  (He reminds me of Hooch from the old Tom Hanks movie, Turner and Hooch.  If I had realized we were purchasing a slobber machine, we would have named him Hooch.). This is her son Harrison with his favorite chicken, Fiskars.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2020)

I love that picture. You should frame it and hang it on the wall! How precious.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Apr 25, 2020)

bethh said:


> All my favorite things.   I’m with my grandson, I’d love to add a cow but heavens, I think we’d get run out of town.  Need a little more property also.   Not to mention, my sil might stop helping out when we travel.  Who knows what the future holds.  Just blessed that we’re here.


In my experience a good farm sitter is hard to find lol. We have a couple that we use, mostly family, but it’s conundrum because if they are familiar with farming and animals they most likely have their own to take care of. We like to travel also so I try and keep my numbers manageable for that very reason. It’s hard


----------



## bethh (Apr 26, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> In my experience a good farm sitter is hard to find lol. We have a couple that we use, mostly family, but it’s conundrum because if they are familiar with farming and animals they most likely have their own to take care of. We like to travel also so I try and keep my numbers manageable for that very reason. It’s hard


So very hard to find someone.    Where I live, we are the odd balls.   No one really close by that has farm animals.   I used to work in a vet office and one of my co-workers would come take care of the animals but our critters have increased.   I always paid her generously so that she would keep it up.   My sil offered and I’ve taken him up on.   He is a fantastic guy.  His son is the one in the pic above with our daughter.  I’ll see if I can post a short video our daughter sent of our grandson with Fiskars.


----------



## bethh (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow, my days have been very busy with the grandkids.  They keep me hopping.   Everyone is taking a nap and the rain is headed here soon.  Thinking I’ll take one of those coveted naps as well.  

I bit the bullet and ordered myself a cabinet incubator. I’ve enjoyed hatching chicks but the smaller incubators have been so hard to regulate. Hoping the cabinet one is. People keep wanting to purchase chicks. I make more off a chick than a dozen eggs so we’ll see. 
My girls have eggs in incubators at their houses, my eggs and my incubators but the grandkids wanted to hatch at their houses.  Those eggs should hatch in 10 days.  

I’ll post so pics later.  Heading for that elusive nap


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2020)

Grandkids and chicks just go together. Enjoy your nap!


----------



## bethh (Apr 30, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Grandkids and chicks just go together. Enjoy your nap!


Nap didn't happen.  My doorbell rang and the inside dogs started barking.  I was out of bed like a shot.  I was so afraid it was going to wake them all up.  Grandma needed some quiet time.  LOL.  Once I recovered from the door bell, I stayed up knowing I didn't have time to take a legit nap.  I got some computer work done until everyone woke up.  Yesterday they couldn't play outside because of rain.  They got to have popcorn and a movie after their naps.  

I decided to let them watch the original Absented Minded Professor.  Charlie, almost 7, tells me she doesn't like grey movies.    She ended up loving it.  The sun is starting to come out.  We will head out soon and see what kind of mischief they can get into.


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2020)

Grey movies. LOL LOL


----------



## bethh (May 5, 2020)

Wow, wrangling grandkids sure keeps this grandma busy.  It has been non-stop.  I know this pandemic has some people looking for things to do, not me.  I can't find time to do the things I need to do.  Thought I'd post a few pics from last week or so.

The goats are starting to show.  I'm getting a little nervous about goat delivery.  I'm pretty sure it will all be fine.  We have a little over a month before Dixie is due.  The other girls are due later in July.  More eggs to hatch this week.  I'm waiting for a cabinet incubator that I ordered.  Hope it comes soon.


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2020)

We are busy too! Lockdown doesn't bother us, we have plenty to do. Texas is reopening, we went to a restaurant, went inside to eat, it was nice to have some feeling of normal.


----------



## bethh (May 12, 2020)

Still running crazy here on the Funny Farm.   I can’t imagine how things will be when the goats deliver.  Hope all the mommas can feed their babies.   Not planning to have to bottle feed but will have supplies on hand if necessary.   Dixie is the first due in about a month.   She is really starting to show.   I’m always trying to see if I can feel babies moving.   So now Harrison, 5, checks also.  He says that he could feel 6 babies.   For mine and Dixie’s sake, I hope he’s not right.   This boy loves the farm.   Hoping we get a large animal vet out of him.   Here he is examining Dixie.  Well, gotta head out and help hubby get the hoops up that he created for our garden this year.  Hoping it makes things more manageable.


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2020)

What a great life for a child! You are probably planting the seeds for what may become his life's vocation.


----------



## bethh (May 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What a great life for a child! You are probably planting the seeds for what may become his life's vocation.


I sure hope so.  We spend lots of time talking about it.  Since school has been out, I’ve had 3 of the boys almost daily.   I try and do life lessons each day and teach them something new.   I think Harrison, above, had life lessons daily in Montessori.  Last week, I taught him about hanging clothes outside to dry.  He was pretty funny about it.  
I want something positive to result from this difficult time.  If we learn to be more self sufficient and I can pass it on to our grandkids, my time will be well spent.


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2020)

Many of the things I know about gardening and homesteading came from my Daddy and Grandfather. They passed on what they knew and years later, I dredged it up from the back of my mind and put it to use. So there ya' go, what you teach your grandkids may not show up right away, but it will be there, waiting on the day that they remember what Grandma taught them.


----------



## bethh (May 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Many of the things I know about gardening and homesteading came from my Daddy and Grandfather. They passed on what they knew and years later, I dredged it up from the back of my mind and put it to use. So there ya' go, what you teach your grandkids may not show up right away, but it will be there, waiting on the day that they remember what Grandma taught them.


Thanks I really needed to hear that.  These days have been very trying.  I know now why I had my kids in my early 20's.


----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2020)

All I can say is wow.  I'm sure I haven't been busier than any of you but WOW.  This week was my first week with just Harrison, 5.5 years old.  The 4+ and 2 year old's nanny started this week.  I missed them but life is easier when I'm not chasing a 2 year old.  It was short lived.  Talked to my son this evening and the nanny isn't working out and they would like the kids to come back here twice a week.  Good thing, not all week, but longer days and it will be their 3 kids rather than just the boys.

  Prissy our silkie hatched 3 cutie pies this week.  Annie, our rescue hen, has 6 Ameraucana eggs under her, 2 that I know that have pipped.  I'm excited about these.  I've wanted to add more blue, black and splash Ameraucanas to our flock.  I purchased them locally.  I hope to buy more from her.  I bought a fancy incubator.  Can't wait to get it up and running.  I don't get great results with the smaller ones that I have.  Time will tell.

Onto the dogs, 3 of our 4 dogs got COVID hair cuts meaning that we cut their hair.  Thankfully, they aren't in dog shows.  They are cooler and unmatted.  If anyone has suggestions on how to keep GP LGD unmatted I'm all ears.

Last but not least, we finally did blood work on the goats.  Herb and I tried to do it ourselves unsuccessfully.  I have a friend that I used to work with at the vet and she came and drew the blood for us.  I sent it off and it looks like all the tests were negative.  Which means, when the kids are born, I can sell them from a clean herd.  Dixie is due very soon.  I'm excited and very nervous.  She is due June 12th if she delivers on day 145.  Hopefully she is more like clockwork than I was.  Her udder is getting big.  My crazy grandson still swears she is going to have 6 babies.  Plus this is priceless, we've had so many chicks hatch that he keeps saying when Dixie's babies hatch.  Tipsy and Dolly are getting bigger also.  I'm not as sure about their dates because after I thought they had both bred, I saw them hook up again.  Enough reading, how about some pictures.  I'll add some from my phone.  They don't always transfer over to the computer.


----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ll get pics of Dixie tomorrow and post.   All you experienced goat parents, please tell me what I should be doing for her this close to delivery.


----------



## bethh (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, the last few days have been eventful.  Yesterday morning Herb found that Tipsy seemed off.  Upon further examination I found snotty nose and temp of 105.4.   We don’t have close large animal vets but I did get a vet who would see her as a walk in. He found neurological issues, mild not obvious to a newbie until pointed out.  He believes that she has meningitis caused by Listeria.  He treated her with 4 different meds right then and sent 3 home for us to continue dosing.   We decided to crate her in the basement so that we could more easily observe her plus it would be cooler.  

This morning while I was watering the chicken coops.   Herb came over to the goat barn.  Dolly was lying down and had vaginal discharge.  She is the doe we bought in January that we thought had been bred.   It became obvious that she hadn’t.   We bred her in February expecting a mid July delivery.  When we first brought her home, she and the boys were together off and on for a week because our girls were so mean to her.  She obviously bred then.   Thankfully, we only have 2 bucks and they look very different.  So you know the saying, watch pot won’t boil.  Does the same applied to goats?   Watch goat won’t deliver?

I’m currently set up in the goat yard in a reclining lounge chair under a patio umbrella with a cooler filled with possible birthing supplies watching Dolly lay down.


----------



## bethh (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, it was too early.  Both kids very small, developed born still.  I’m very sad.  Now waiting to speak to the vet.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 7, 2020)

I am so sorry. I have lost lambs before and my dear BYH friends have been there all the way for me. We do our best and sometimes that just isn't good enough. It is that sinking feeling as you watch events that are beyond your control that can really get you down. Do not blame yourself, this happens to us all, nobody likes it, but together we can get through it.

I have said this many times and I will say it again. I will take the heartache, I will take the hits, so I can have the joys that my animals give to me. The joys and the happiness far outweigh the heartaches. Were I to give up because of the heartaches, I would miss out on the joys.


----------



## bethh (Jun 7, 2020)

She ended up delivering a third kid.  We found it behind something.  It was bigger than the first 2 but still not large enough to survive had it been born alive.  I spoke with the vet and was supposed to give her Tipsy's 2nd antibiotic shot but didn't get the needle in the skin and ended up wasting the dose plus she didn't get started on antibiotics.  Tonight I went to check on Tipsy before going to bed and found her drooling.  I'm afraid that isn't a good sign.  Her head is tilted to the side. She can straighten it up.  I have a feeling I will be taking her back to the vet in the morning.  I will call them first thing.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh my. Wishing for the best for Tipsy.


----------



## bethh (Jun 8, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Oh my. Wishing for the best for Tipsy.


Thanks Bay,
The last few days have been overwhelming.  I’m trying to see the positive.   With Dolly, I saw that she remained relatively calm through all of the labor.  She cleaned her second baby.   She wasn’t excited about either of us being close to her.  Maybe in someway, this experience will settle her down and she won’t end up being so skittish.  
The positive I’m trying to see with regard to Tipsy is that I’ve found a very caring large animal vet that isn’t terribly far away.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 8, 2020)

sorry your having issues with Dolly and Tipsy, hope they both are back to normal really soon


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a few posts going but want to update my journal.   Tipsy was very puny yesterday.  I thought we were going to have to put her down.   I did some reading that suggested tube feeding.  It also suggested penicillin.  I talked to the vet and he said tube feeding is difficult.   He did prescribe more nuflor and added penicillin.  Before getting the meds, I decided to try and give her a bottle.   She drank about 6ozs.  Later that day, I gave her another 6+ozs.  She definitely perked up.  It was like night and day.  I’m more hopeful that she will fully recover but I know we aren’t out of the woods.  
Dolly seems to have recovered from last weekend’s miscarriage.  She had 3 babies, all differing sizes.  I dropped them at the vet to get them studied.   I want as much information as I can get as to why she miscarried.  Shortly after we brought them home, I became concerned that they may have some mineral deficiencies.  The owner was on well water.  Dolly seemed the least affected but the bucks had what looked like fish tail, thinning hair on their heads and snouts, all of which has resolved.  
Dixie had her big boy this morning.  She was in early labor last night.  Herb rigged a ring doorbell in the pen and I set alarms for every 45 minutes or so.  Alarm would go off and Herb would check the ring.  Around the 3:30am alarm, it looked like she was pushing. I got dressed, ran down stairs and grabbed the bag of possible birthing supplies.  We spent the rest of the night/early morning outside.  She was super chill, attentive to her sisters, ate/drank.  She delivered around 10:10am.  He is a big boy, weighed 4.2ounces.  She struggled getting him out.  I didn’t help internally but did pull a little.  It took over an hour for her to pass the afterbirth.  I assisted with getting him to nurse.    The other does were all agitated.  Herb built a quick one room bonding pen and put mom and baby in it.  I’m calling the little buckling Dash, Dixie is the mom and Cash is the dad.  
If you read all this, thanks!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 13, 2020)

What a cutie! Love that white splash on his head. Glad that the birth went off without a hitch.


----------



## bethh (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 14, 2020)

Awww...…. nothing better than new momma kisses!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 14, 2020)

bethh said:


> He is a big boy, weighed 4.2ounces.



Huh?  Did you intend to say 4.2 pounds?


----------



## bethh (Jun 14, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Huh?  Did you intend to say 4.2 pounds?


Yes, I did.  Oops, it was a long day.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry about the miscarriage, we lost three babies this year, i try and learn and take something from each one but sometimes its completely out of our control. i hope you get some answers from the vet. Thats a handsome buckling you got. congrats!!


----------



## bethh (Jun 15, 2020)

Help anyone, Dixie, who just kidded has a temp of 108.6.   Waiting for vet response.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 15, 2020)

Did she fully clean all placenta?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 15, 2020)

Glad you're calling in a vet - that's a really high temp.  Can you try to cool her...maybe mist her with some water.  Or just wipe her lower legs, ears and udder with a cool damp rag and start a fan in the area for some air movement.


----------



## bethh (Jun 15, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Did she fully clean all placenta?
> 
> If you mean passed, it seemed like it.  She also ate a large majority of it.


----------



## bethh (Jun 15, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Glad you're calling in a vet - that's a really high temp.  Can you try to cool her...maybe mist her with some water.  Or just wipe her lower legs, ears and udder with a cool damp rag and start a fan in the area for some air movement.


Had to get car situated to bring her to the vet. She is now in an air conditioned car.   Praying this is something minor.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 15, 2020)

Hoping for the best result.  Please let us know how it turns out!  Sorry you're having to deal with this...


----------



## bethh (Jun 15, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hoping for the best result.  Please let us know how it turns out!  Sorry you're having to deal with this...


I’m at such a loss right now.  Dixie has some sort of infection.  The baby also had a fever so he has some sort of infection.  I feel incompetent.  I just don’t know what I’m doing wrong.   Maybe, we aren’t meant to have goats.   I wish the necropsies would hurry and come back.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

How are the goats doing today? I hope everything is improving


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2020)

Do you have any idea of the source of the infection ?......if we suspect coccidoisis,  everything gets a major cleaning, we  strip out their area and bleach things down , feed containers,  water buckets, bedding area....sure makes us feel better..and I add the Corrid to everyone's drinking water...goats, chickens, ducks and rabbits.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2020)

bethh said:


> I’m at such a loss right now.  Dixie has some sort of infection.  The baby also had a fever so he has some sort of infection.  I feel incompetent.  I just don’t know what I’m doing wrong.   Maybe, we aren’t meant to have goats.   I wish the necropsies would hurry and come back.


You are not incompetent,  if you were, you wouldn't  be reaching out for help


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

Last night temps were still elevated.  This morning normal.  Dash slept in a clothes basket in our bedroom.   I bottle feed him between 2-3 ounces of milk last night.  He sounded a little snuffy.  He’s back outside with mom.  I’m going to go back out in a few and recheck at least his temp.  It’s now 102.6.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 17, 2020)

Always remember....even the most knowledgeable and experienced owners lose animals....sometimes there isn't anything that ya did or didn't do, things just happen and it is unfortunate....it is the experience and knowledge gained from the "hard and difficult situations" that make all of us better keepers..........I do hope that ya get some answers to it all, so ya can have a definitive reason.....the "unknowns" will always have ya guessing....I know it is hard to lose em, but it is something we All face, sooner or later.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2020)

X 100000000   what @CntryBoy777 said!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 18, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> X 100000000 what @CntryBoy777 said!



Miss @frustratedearthmother, good to see you back on the forum.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @frustratedearthmother, good to see you back on the forum.


Thanks!


----------



## bethh (Jun 18, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Always remember....even the most knowledgeable and experienced owners lose animals....sometimes there isn't anything that ya did or didn't do, things just happen and it is unfortunate....it is the experience and knowledge gained from the "hard and difficult situations" that make all of us better keepers..........I do hope that ya get some answers to it all, so ya can have a definitive reason.....the "unknowns" will always have ya guessing....I know it is hard to lose em, but it is something we All face, sooner or later.....


I can deal with loss if that’s what happens.  It’s the lack of information that is making me crazy.  I’m taking Dixie, Tipsy and Dash to UGA to have them seen today.   I spoke with one of their vets last night.   I expect testing to be expensive but not as expensive as loosing all our goats or as expensive as the emotional toll it’s taking on my husband and I.   I’m such a proponent of organic that all this medicine that we’ve given without a diagnosis is just too much.  I’m sure I may open a can of worms with that but if I can heal someone or something with natural measures that’s what I try.  For example, I got MRSA in a spot that had a pre skin cancer.  I went home researched cures aside from antibiotics and healed it.  Does this always work definitely not but if I can go this route then hopefully the antibiotics will work when I really need them.  My goats may need more meds and I’m okay with that if I can get some answers.


----------



## bethh (Jun 18, 2020)

I must also say, I couldn’t do this without y’all’s support.  Y’all are the most loving, supportive group that I’ve ever ‘met’.  Wish y’all lived closer so I could just come over and see how you do it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 18, 2020)

bethh said:


> I can deal with loss if that’s what happens.  It’s the lack of information that is making me crazy.  I’m taking Dixie, Tipsy and Dash to UGA to have them seen today.   I spoke with one of their vets last night.   I expect testing to be expensive but not as expensive as loosing all our goats or as expensive as the emotional toll it’s taking on my husband and I.   I’m such a proponent of organic that all this medicine that we’ve given without a diagnosis is just too much.  I’m sure I may open a can of worms with that but if I can heal someone or something with natural measures that’s what I try.  For example, I got MRSA in a spot that had a pre skin cancer.  I went home researched cures aside from antibiotics and healed it.  Does this always work definitely not but if I can go this route then hopefully the antibiotics will work when I really need them.  My goats may need more meds and I’m okay with that if I can get some answers.


Be safe in your travels today and find the answers you are seeking....wishing you a good vet visit with positive answers


----------



## bethh (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey All,

We are settling in with everyone back home.  Dash is growing like a weed.  Dixie and Dolly seem fine.  Tipsy seems to be gaining weight so hopefully she will deliver healthy kids in August.  I've been working on getting my paperwork organized.  I have more that I would have expected and decided that it needed more organization.  I realized I never registered a Herd Name.  I want something memorable.  Here are a few ideas:

H&B's Funny Farm
the Funny Farm
(my hubby thinks he's a comedian)
Hoffman Estates (which is a stretch)
Feathers and Fur

Any other ideas welcome...


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

Around here People use things like a plant, flower or tree that grows in abundance to incorporate a name. Or combine each other's names. Location etc.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 29, 2020)

H&B Acres
Chewin' on Weeds Farm
Buttin' Heads Acres


----------



## bethh (Jun 29, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> H&B Acres
> Chewin' on Weeds Farm
> Buttin' Heads Acres


I like buttin heads


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

I have called my place the Funny Farm since we moved here. My friends husband calls her place Hay burners Haven. 🤠😳😂😜


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

I like Butting Heads too! It sure could get shortened to Butt Head! LOL


----------



## bethh (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey,
Well, Dixie made another trip to UGA for another stay last week.   She was puny and running a fever.  At first I thought it maybe leptospirosis because lepto was found in the necropsy.  They tested her for lepto and it was negative but they found she had elevated white blood cells and a liver issue.  Can’t remember now if the values were high or low.  This prompted them to first do an ultrasound followed by a liver biopsy.  They found she has hepatatic lipidosis.   This means, she can’t eat grain, Dash needs to be weaned and she can’t be milked currently.   On the plus side, it isn’t contagious and she can recover from it. 
Help!!!  How do I wean a month old kid who only knows nursing?   I need to do it sooner rather than later. 
This is my one thought, put Tipsy and Dash together and Dolly and Dixie together.  Tipsy needs some grain because she is due in roughly 3 weeks and Dash knows her.  Dixie and Dolly would be fine together since no one there would be getting grain. 
@B&B Happy goats @Senile_Texas_Aggie @CntryBoy777 @Baymule @Mike CHS @chickens really


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 12, 2020)

I sure hate to hear of your "troubles" and I've never had any that young, so not sure....but, @frustratedearthmother or @Mini Horses  can certainly help ya out.....


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 12, 2020)

Bottle feed the month old -- may be hard to get co-operation since only knew an udder.  Sometimes they will drink the milk from a dish.   If another doe is in milk, use her milk.  Rarely will they accept a foster to nurse.   I haven't read all the thread but, saw a call so, offering just blind advice.   I'll get to the thread.....soon.  LOL


----------



## bethh (Jul 13, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I sure hate to hear of your "troubles" and I've never had any that young, so not sure....but, @frustratedearthmother or @Mini Horses  can certainly help ya out.....


Thanks for adding more help.  I can use all that I can get.


----------



## bethh (Jul 13, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Bottle feed the month old -- may be hard to get co-operation since only knew an udder.  Sometimes they will drink the milk from a dish.   If another doe is in milk, use her milk.  Rarely will they accept a foster to nurse.   I haven't read all the thread but, saw a call so, offering just blind advice.   I'll get to the thread.....soon.  LOL


I appreciate any help that I can get.  I tried to get him to drink out of a dish yesterday unsuccessfully.  I also tried to give him a bottle also unsuccessfully.   I separated him from his mom last night.  I’m hoping he’ll be starving this morning and take the milk from dish or bottle willingly.  He‘s already eating some hay and drinking water.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 13, 2020)

bethh said:


> I appreciate any help that I can get.  I tried to get him to drink out of a dish yesterday unsuccessfully.  I also tried to give him a bottle also unsuccessfully.   I separated him from his mom last night.  I’m hoping he’ll be starving this morning and take the milk from dish or bottle willingly.  He‘s already eating some hay and drinking water.


He may take to the bottle...I have had to bottle feed older kids and used a plastic baby bottle...I used a skewer to make the hole in the nipple larger, held the kid and kept squirting the milk into its  mouth, it took almost the entire day but got him drinking from it by evening....I used warm cows milk because there was no goats milk available  ( neighbors goat, doe died ....kid grew into a healthy adult ) .....


----------



## bethh (Jul 13, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> He may take to the bottle...I have had to bottle feed older kids and used a plastic baby bottle...I used a skewer to make the hole in the nipple larger, held the kid and kept squirting the milk into its  mouth, it took almost the entire day but got him drinking from it by evening....I used warm cows milk because there was no goats milk available  ( neighbors goat, doe died ....kid grew into a healthy adult ) .....


Thanks.  This morning I got him to drink a little out of the bottle.  He and I were both covered with it.  The kid that you fed with the baby bottle was it a regular size goat or a dwarf.   I used a Pritchard nipple on a water bottle. That’s what we always used with Dixie and Tipsy but that was all they knew.  I have goat replacement milk.  My girls had soft, runny poop.   It didn’t improve until I changed them to formula.  Dixie and Dash were beside themselves when I had them separated.   I let them together hoping he got enough not to completely wipe Dixie out by trying to nurse.  I’m glad he’s eating hay.  I wish I had kept Dash home when Dixie went back up to UGA.  It would have been a pain but he wouldn’t have had a choice but to take the bottle or drink from a pain.  It would have also given her a chance to be far away from him and not hear, see or smell him.  Maybe someone else will read this and it will help them.   Time to go shower and wash the barn filth off.  Thanks for always helping!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 13, 2020)

They will fight the bottle for a while.  they will fight a "different" milk.   BUT you will hold him and keep at it!   Instead of a dry formula, try just heating whole milk.   He's eating hay, that will help.  If you have a doe in milk....use that milk.   In another month, you will be able to work him off of milk as his rumen will be more developed..    Hindsight --  I have a large enough freezer to keep some frozen colostrum and some frozen milk.   This  can be a saving Grace for these situations we don't want but sometimes have.   Even if you mix milk real goat milk with powdered to transition him with taste & body workings.


----------



## bethh (Jul 13, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> They will fight the bottle for a while.  they will fight a "different" milk.   BUT you will hold him and keep at it!   Instead of a dry formula, try just heating whole milk.   He's eating hay, that will help.  If you have a doe in milk....use that milk.   In another month, you will be able to work him off of milk as his rumen will be more developed..    Hindsight --  I have a large enough freezer to keep some frozen colostrum and some frozen milk.   This  can be a saving Grace for these situations we don't want but sometimes have.   Even if you mix milk real goat milk with powdered to transition him with taste & body workings.


Thanks.  This is my first kidding season and if I weren’t so stubborn, it’d be the last.   I don’t have any milk reserves.  Our first doe kidded early and all 3 were stillborn.  Dixie was the second and it’s been only problems.   I think she would have been a good producer but not this season.   Tipsy hasn’t kidded.   She has about 3 more weeks.


----------



## bethh (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m posting this here and will also post a separate thread.   Poor little Dash pretty much refuses the bottle.  He is hoarse from crying.  He will eat the chopped hay and drink water.   I’ve tried baby bottle, Pritchard nipple, dish.  Replacement formula and cow’s milk.   Thoughts?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 18, 2020)

How stressful. Maybe tube feeding him? Although I'm not experienced with that at all. 
Maybe try a different bowl for the milk? My Friend told me she had a Doe that rejected one kid so she put her on the milk stand and tied her legs so the kid nursed 3 times a day. I sure hope the little baby figures out how to eat better soon. Probably has a tummy ache from not eating well.


----------



## bethh (Jul 18, 2020)

chickens really said:


> How stressful. Maybe tube feeding him? Although I'm not experienced with that at all.
> Maybe try a different bowl for the milk? My Friend told me she had a Doe that rejected one kid so she put her on the milk stand and tied her legs so the kid nursed 3 times a day. I sure hope the little baby figures out how to eat better soon. Probably has a tummy ache from not eating well.


Mom can’t feed him.  She didn’t reject him.  She had been sick since he was born and we found out she has a liver issue.   The vet at the medical college advise that she not nurse or be milked so that she can recover.  In my separate post, @Ridgetop responded with great advice.   He actually took the bottle last night.  Headed out in a few to take care of the animals which includes feeding Dash.  Hope that he remembers last night and cooperates this morning.  



Dixie and Dash


----------



## chickens really (Jul 18, 2020)

bethh said:


> Mom can’t feed him.  She didn’t reject him.  She had been sick since he was born and we found out she has a liver issue.   The vet at the medical college advise that she not nurse or be milked so that she can recover.  In my separate post, @Ridgetop responded with great advice.   He actually took the bottle last night.  Headed out in a few to take care of the animals which includes feeding Dash.  Hope that he remembers last night and cooperates this morning.  View attachment 76138
> Dixie and Dash


That's fantastic for both of you. He is so adorable ❤️🐐
I hope he remembers as well.


----------



## bethh (Jul 25, 2020)

Dash has figured out the bottle.

  Dixie was looking better but she seems to be looking thin again.  I’ll see about follow up bloodwork for her.  I’m not sure what else we can do for her if something shows up.  We’ve followed all the recommendations from the vet, no grain just hay/forage and weaned Dash plus no milking.  Not to sound callous, the ball is in her court.  

Tipsy is due in roughly 2 weeks.  We don’t have a firm breed date for her.  When we thought she was bred, it didn’t take.   Hopefully, we are right about the dad.   We plan to let her milk the kids.  

We have 20 silkie eggs in our new cabinet incubator due to hatch 8/5 and 8 Easter egger eggs under a broody due to hatch 8/2-3.  I forgot to mark the calendar.  So much going on around here I can hardly keep up Or keep it straight.  

Grandkids that I’ve had since mid March are supposed to start school on the 10th and 13th.  Part of me is relieved because I will get a break but the grandma in me is very concerned because the numbers here continue to grow.  

As if we didn’t have enough happening around here, we decided to remodel our master bathroom.  We started a month ago and it’s a work in progress.  Well, I guess that’s enough rambling for now.


----------



## bethh (Jul 25, 2020)

Here’s Dash enjoying his evening bottle


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2020)

He is a cutie! Hows the bathroom remodeling coming along?


----------



## chickens really (Jul 26, 2020)

He is definitely a precious little fella..❤️🐐


----------



## bethh (Jul 26, 2020)

Baymule said:


> He is a cutie! Hows the bathroom remodeling coming along?


The plumber is supposed to come tomorrow to get the plumbing part done.   Then we will get back to work in there.  So Herb decided that while we were waiting we should redo the laundry room, I don’t know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## bethh (Jul 26, 2020)

chickens really said:


> He is definitely a precious little fella..❤🐐


He really is.


----------



## bethh (Aug 1, 2020)

Laundry Room Update,


----------



## bethh (Aug 1, 2020)

Pics of Tipsy.   She is due this week.  I don’t have a firm date on her though.  I tried to take some pics.  These are the best I could do.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 2, 2020)

I can't wait to see your new kids..❤️🐐
Best wishes on easy births and healthy babies..😊


----------



## bethh (Aug 2, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I can't wait to see your new kids..❤🐐
> Best wishes on easy births and healthy babies..😊


Thank you.   I feel like it’s time for easy after the last month and a half.  No matter what, we’re grateful.  I can’t wait to post newborn kid pics.


----------



## bethh (Aug 2, 2020)

Have to share some pics from the weekend with the grandkids.















so the cutie in the overalls just turned 5.  He wanted a farmer suit like pa so that’s what he got.  He came to spend the night and brought his farmer suit.


----------



## bethh (Aug 5, 2020)

No babies yet.  Here’s a funny for your amusement.  I couldn’t sleep last night because my shoulder has been bothering me. When I was finally headed to bed, I pulled up the camera in the goat house.  I saw Tipsy standing and pretty close I saw a small dark (larger than a rodent) curled up next to her.  I turned off the alarm, grabbed my boots, flashlight wasn’t to be found and grabbed my kid kit.  Ran outside and got to the goat house to find that they had knocked off their feed buckets and in the dark at 1am it looked like a small kid curled up.  Told them hey, put the feed buckets up out of the way, shook my head and went to bed.  Hope y’all enjoy.


----------



## bethh (Aug 5, 2020)

@Baymule @Senile_Texas_Aggie @B&B Happy goats @CntryBoy777 @frustratedearthmother 
@chickens really 

(If I missed someone, sorry)

Bathroom update has been stalled waiting for the plumbers.  They contacted me last night to come today.  At first Herb was wanting to postpone them until Monday.  I almost imploded.   He didn’t tell me why he was wanting to wait.  He caved as he realized postponing would put us even further behind. I didn’t realize that he then had to do work in the attic.  Either way, they are out today working and will finish up tomorrow.   Once they are done, then we can get back to work in there.  New vanities, toilet and tile are in the garage waiting for their new homes.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2020)

Yay!!! Plumbing!!!!


----------



## bethh (Aug 6, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Yay!!! Plumbing!!!!


They didn’t get finished and won’t be back today.   Once I recovered from that fact, I found that we weren’t on hold until they returned.  There are things we can do while we wait for them to come and finish up.  It will be about a week before they come back but we can run the electricity, put up some insulation and sheetrock, install the pocket door.   All is great.  
Still no kids!   The silkie eggs in our brand new cabinet incubator are taking their sweet time.  During the night, 2 hatched.   I’m following the temp and humidity directions that were given to me by the Silkie guy.  I hope that the rest hatch today.  Hope everyone has a beautiful morning.  It’s pretty here so far.  Oh by the way, Dash now weighs 17lbs.  He isn’t even 2 months old yet.  Since he’s also eating hay, when should I start weaning him?


----------



## bethh (Aug 6, 2020)

laundry room 95% done.  Need to paint the door and we can call it a day.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

You can wean Dash at 8 weeks. Start now by only allowing him one bottle a day. Or cut back the amount in each bottle until your not giving him anything. Or have his morning feeding cut back and a slurp or two on the second bottle feeding.


----------



## bethh (Aug 7, 2020)

chickens really said:


> You can wean Dash at 8 weeks. Start now by only allowing him one bottle a day. Or cut back the amount in each bottle until your not giving him anything. Or have his morning feeding cut back and a slurp or two on the second bottle feeding.


That’s great news.  He’s getting big, weighs 17lbs now.  He’s 7 weeks now.   He’s eating hay so good now.  We had thought to keep him but really don’t need 3 bucks.   Would it make more sense to sell him now as a kid or breed him first as a proven buck?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 7, 2020)

bethh said:


> That’s great news.  He’s getting big, weighs 17lbs now.  He’s 7 weeks now.   He’s eating hay so good now.  We had thought to keep him but really don’t need 3 bucks.   Would it make more sense to sell him now as a kid or breed him first as a proven buck?


I'd sell him as a kid. Who doesn't love a new baby goat to raise as a stud/Buck prospect? Or wether him and keep him with the ladies..❤️🐐


----------



## bethh (Aug 7, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I'd sell him as a kid. Who doesn't love a new baby goat to raise as a stud/Buck prospect? Or wether him and keep him with the ladies..❤🐐


As soon as my herd name gets approved, I’ll list him for sale.


----------



## bethh (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow, I can’t believe it’s been almost a month since I posted here.   My grandkids and the bathroom seem to be taking all my time.  When they aren’t, I’m tired.  Let me see if I can  update what’s been happening the last month.  
The plumbers finished their part this past Friday.   The tile work needs to be done.  DH and DS seem intent on doing it.   My hope now is that I’ll be able to shower in it on my birthday which is little less than a month away.  

Tipsy hasn’t had her babies yet.   I had miscalculated the date(s).   She had an ultrasound at UGA on June 19th.  The vet said she was roughly half way.   Day 150 was 9/2.   Is there a time that I should get concerned?  

While Dash was staying at UGA with his mom, they disbudded him. He’s now 2.5months old and has horns growing in. What should or can we do?

The Silkies that we hatched in March have started laying eggs. They are so cute and currently tiny. I hope next spring I can hatch decent amounts of Silkies. 
I have some roosters that I’m trying to sell.  That’s what happens when you hatch eggs, you get roosters too.

The dogs are doing great.   The barn cats will let us pet them.  Sometimes, I think about trying to pick one up, but my hospital stay from a cat bite stops me.  We have been busy but blessed.   I try and see the positive when all I’m feeling is overwhelmed.   I hope to have some newborn kid pics to post soon.  Hope all of you are great.


----------



## bethh (Sep 9, 2020)

Tipsy finally kidded this morning.   She had a buckling that I’m calling Pip Squeak, “Squeakers”.   She also had a doeling that didn’t make it.   I’m not sure what happened.   She looked small and was very contorted in the position that I found her.   She was fully formed and didn’t look like there were any structural issues.   The way she was laying her head was twisted all around.   I thought I got a picture for help but didn’t. 
Squeakers was shivering when he was born and Tipsy wasn’t interested in him. We brought him in, wrapped in towels, syringe fed him her colostrum and have a heater blowing on him. He just took about 2 ounces from a bottle. 
I’d prefer mom raise him but he’s so tiny.   Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.   I’m glad this kidding season is over.   
Now for what y’all are really interested in...  I'll have to post from my phone.  Pics haven't transferred to the computer yet.


----------



## bethh (Sep 9, 2020)

View attachment 77339


----------



## chickens really (Sep 9, 2020)

Awwww! I was really hoping that you would have a perfect delivery..I hope baby gets stronger and Momma can raise it..❤️🐐


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Sep 9, 2020)

bethh said:


> Tipsy finally kidded this morning.   She had a buckling that I’m calling Pip Squeak, “Squeakers”.   She also had a doeling that didn’t make it.   I’m not sure what happened.   She looked small and was very contorted in the position that I found her.   She was fully formed and didn’t look like there were any structural issues.   The way she was laying her head was twisted all around.   I thought I got a picture for help but didn’t.
> Squeakers was shivering when he was born and Tipsy wasn’t interested in him. We brought him in, wrapped in towels, syringe fed him her colostrum and have a heater blowing on him. He just took about 2 ounces from a bottle.
> I’d prefer mom raise him but he’s so tiny.   Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.   I’m glad this kidding season is over.
> Now for what y’all are really interested in...  I'll have to post from my phone.  Pics haven't transferred to the computer yet.


Sorry it was a hard delivery, i had a crash course in bottle babies this past spring and one was very tiny, she is still so petite compared to her brothers. Keep him warm, i checked temps often that first night (over 102), because they wont eat  if not warm enough. Such a sweet baby. Once hes strong enough get him on a bottle of colustrum for at least a few days, then switch to whole cows milk. my doe straight up refused her baby and I didnt have the know how to mess with her. But if i were to do it again i would try and make them bond, holding the mom while he nursed once hes strong enough. She might accept him after a few tries.


----------



## bethh (Sep 9, 2020)

She's been butting at him.  I put her on the milk stand and he did nurse on her a little.  He doesn't have a strong suck yet.  He's taking her milk/colostrum from a bottle at least.  HE's also peeing and pooping, I take those as good signs.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2020)

I hope he continues to gain weight and grow stronger. Maybe Momma will accept him.


----------



## bethh (Sep 10, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I hope he continues to gain weight and grow stronger. Maybe Momma will accept him.


From your lips to her ears.


----------



## bethh (Sep 10, 2020)

Tipsy's second day on the milk stand. I was able to milk out 8ounces.  I lost a little.  I have nothing to compare this to.  How does it compare to your first freshening nigerian dwarf does?  Just curious.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Sep 10, 2020)

bethh said:


> Tipsy's second day on the milk stand. I was able to milk out 8ounces.  I lost a little.  I have nothing to compare this to.  How does it compare to your first freshening nigerian dwarf does?  Just curious.


In the colostrum stage you wont get a whole lot, i was barely getting a cup from my mama goat twice a day, i milked another doe after her kids were weaned and was getting over 42oz a day. So the milk supply changes to meet the kids need. Milk her often even though you arent getting alot. yay for the peeing and pooping, great signs


----------



## chickens really (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello bethh..  
This is the hay feeder we want to build. Hopefully this weekend


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello bethh..
> This is the hay feeder we want to build. Hopefully this weekend View attachment 77383



I like that! For my sheep, I get round bales and have a cow panel square around it. That is a great way to feed square bales.


----------



## bethh (Sep 11, 2020)

Squeakers got to go outside today.   Mom didn’t want anything to do with him.  Guess I have another job.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 11, 2020)

bethh said:


> View attachment 77392
> Squeakers got to go outside today.   Mom didn’t want anything to do with him.  Guess I have another job.


Awww! He is precious..❤️


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 11, 2020)

He IS adorable!!


----------



## bethh (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a very serious question.   I know goats are herd animals and can’t be singles but can a doodle make up the herd?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh my goodness! That’s adorable ❤️


----------



## bethh (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey All,
When I find the time to open this up, I’m always shocked how long it’s been.   We sold Squeakers.   He went to a home with another little buckling almost the same age.   I’ve been milking his mom since he left but am now slowing that down.   We can’t consume her milk from the antibiotics back early summer.  I saved some in the freezer for spring kids if needed.   Plus I may practice cheese making so that by the time I have usable milk I’m not wasting it with mistakes.   I have no idea how easy or hard cheese making is.    The bucks are ready for breeding and the girls seems ready the only ones who don’t seem ready are the humans.   I really want a great kidding season in the spring but am definitely a little guy shy after our first go around.    One of the silkies that hatched in March is broody, I gave her 3 eggs.  Hopefully all pullets hatch, lol.  I have roosters galore.   Well, it’s been a long weekend.  I’m tired.   Hope I get back on here sooner.  Until I do, I hope everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 5, 2020)

Roosters make tasty meals for the family, just sayin'


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 5, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Roosters make tasty meals for the family, just sayin'


Thanks for thee reminder, I definitely  need to get about 12 roosters into the deep freeze...that will certainly  shut em up


----------



## chickens really (Oct 13, 2020)

I promised to show you the goat feeder when finished. Finally it’s done..👍👏


----------



## bethh (Oct 21, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I promised to show you the goat feeder when finished. Finally it’s done..👍👏View attachment 78171


That’s awesome.  No concerns about rodents taking up residence in there?


----------



## bethh (Oct 21, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Roosters make tasty meals for the family, just sayin'


I'm just not there.  I'd eat them but not so sure about the processing.  Hubby is flat out, NO WAY!  I'd pay someone to do it for me but can't seem to find anyone.  All my newest silkies (hatched in March) have decided that they should go broody.    The last one hatched 3 cuties.  Hopefully they sell otherwise I'll raise them and sell them as adults, more money but more work.  2 more are broody.  If they don't snap out of it, I guess I'll cave and give them eggs.  Feathers, feathers everywhere.   I posted a concern please look it up and see if you can offer any advice.  It's titled Lunatic Buck Behavior Advice Needed.  Thanks so much!


----------



## chickens really (Oct 21, 2020)

bethh said:


> That’s awesome.  No concerns about rodents taking up residence in there?


No. 😂😊


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2020)

bethh said:


> I'm just not there.  I'd eat them but not so sure about the processing.  Hubby is flat out, NO WAY!  I'd pay someone to do it for me but can't seem to find anyone.



Oh, you'll get there. The first one will be the hardest, after that, it gets easier. We use a killing cone, made of rolled up duct taped cardboard. LOL LOL You can make your own redneck contraption or buy a proper stainless steel one. 

A killing cone, IMO is the most humane way to kill a chicken. Upside down, head sticking out and a very sharp knife to cut the throat. Don't cut the head off. Cut the throat, the brain will tell the heart to keep pumping, thus bleeding out the carcass. The bird is unconscious in seconds. It may "kick" as it bleeds out, that can be disconcerting the first few times, just hold the legs so it doesn't kick it's way out of the cone. 

Take the bird out of the cone, wash well with water hose to remove any dirt. Cut off the head. Dip in scalding hot water, then pick feathers. I start with the wing feathers because they are the hardest to pull out. Sometimes I use needle nosed pliers. 

Lay plucked bird on it's back, at the end of the breast bone, make a cut into the body cavity. Cut carefully down towards the anus, cut around it and then pull out the guts. Cut off the neck, careful not to nick the crop and spill out any feed. It is best to withhold feed the day/night before. Remove the crop and trachea. Cut off feet, disjointing where the feathers end the the scaly legs begin. Take in the house, wash, wash, fine pick the pin feathers. 

Bag and freeze. You now have a meal for your family and they DURN SURE BETTER ENJOY IT! 

It's not rocket science, you can do this. Just make up your mind and go for it.


----------



## bethh (Oct 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Oh, you'll get there. The first one will be the hardest, after that, it gets easier. We use a killing cone, made of rolled up duct taped cardboard. LOL LOL You can make your own redneck contraption or buy a proper stainless steel one.
> 
> A killing cone, IMO is the most humane way to kill a chicken. Upside down, head sticking out and a very sharp knife to cut the throat. Don't cut the head off. Cut the throat, the brain will tell the heart to keep pumping, thus bleeding out the carcass. The bird is unconscious in seconds. It may "kick" as it bleeds out, that can be disconcerting the first few times, just hold the legs so it doesn't kick it's way out of the cone.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bay for the instructions!!   I know I will eventually get my nerve up to do it.


----------



## bethh (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow, I can’t believe I’ve not been on here.   We’ve been busy with the bathroom renovation now complete.   I’ve had our grandkids almost daily since the pandemic began.   I’m not sure which is harder homeschooling the second grader or chasing the youngest who just turned 3.  My mother in law came up unexpectantly on thanksgiving and has been with us since then.  
The goats are doing well.  Once the weather improves, we will get the bloodwork done making sure everyone is pregnant and healthy.   Our chickens are doing well.   He have various ages of Silkies     I have Ameraucana eggs in the incubator to hatch in 2 weeks.


----------



## chickens really (Jan 12, 2021)

Post pictures of the chicks once hatched..🐥🐣


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 12, 2021)

Miss @bethh,

Happy New Year!  Good to have you back on the forum.  Yes, please post pictures of your chickens (and goats and dogs and grandkids and ...).

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## bethh (Jan 12, 2021)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @bethh,
> 
> Happy New Year!  Good to have you back on the forum.  Yes, please post pictures of your chickens (and goats and dogs and grandkids and ...).
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Last 3 Silkies I’m selling until I can sex them.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2021)

Life gets busy sometimes, glad you checked in with us!


----------



## bethh (Jan 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Life gets busy sometimes, glad you checked in with us!


It’s unbelievable how busy.  I feel like I jump from one thing to the next.   The second grader was supposed to go back to school this month.  The county decided to go back digitally so he’s still here doing school.  At times it’s frustrating because the programs don’t work correctly.  I feel bad for him.  It makes everything take longer.


----------



## bethh (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey everyone, last week I talked about how busy its been.  Well, I should have kept my big mouth shut.  We went for a friendly hike yesterday with our daughter and family with their Boot Camp family.  It was nice being out in the fresh air but the trail was very rocky and lots of protruding roots. I wondered how someone would get out if they were to fall.  The entire time I was focused on the ground because I didn't want to trip.  Well, I tripped alright and broke my ankle.  I was lucky to be with the group I was. I attempted to hop with support from my husband and son in law.  That wasn't happening.  3 people carried me out.  I felt like Cleopatra except for the throbbing ankle.  

Now back at home, I can't do the stairs thankfully we live in a ranch.  Stairs are avoided by me not going to the basement.  Also means, I can't currently help with the animals--stairs and mud plus its non weight bearing.  I have to schedule an appointment with the specialist which has  to wait until tomorrow since they are closed today.  

I have 20 eggs in the incubator, in the basement, due to hatch Sunday.  We gave the Silkie broody 6 eggs.  Poor hubby has to monitor the nest to make sure no one else lays there.   The goats need yearly bloodwork and to check for pregnancy.  Its gonna be crazy around here now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh noooooo,.....😷sorry about your ankle, . hope it's  a break without any complications,  ....  .....


----------



## bethh (Jan 18, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh noooooo,.....😷sorry about your ankle, . hope it's a break without any complications, .... .....


Thanks.  Time will tell.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2021)

bethh said:


> Thanks.  Time will tell.


Don't  disappear  on us now, BYH was a great source  of entertainment  while I was recovering  from eye surgery...you know we want to know you are ok.... and you do have friends here


----------



## bethh (Jan 18, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh noooooo,.....😷sorry about your ankle, . hope it's  a break without any complications,  ....  .....


Me too!


----------



## bethh (Jan 18, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Don't  disappear  on us now, BYH was a great source  of entertainment  while I was recovering  from eye surgery...you know we want to know you are ok.... and you do have friends here


I'm thinking I'll be doing more sitting for awhile and less chasing so I hope to be on here more.  I love the people I've met here.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2021)

Any news on the ankle, ?


----------



## bethh (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, I don’t know if my hubby slipped the doctor some money or what, but he put me in a walking boot and told me I could start using it as I felt like it.  Just kidding, he said it was more of a bad sprain than actual fracture.  He said the tendon broke off a piece of the bone but it was small and not a big deal.  Easy for him to say, not his ankle.    I will start slowly by resting some weight on it and see how it feels.  I still won’t do the steps or animals for a little while.  Don’t want to chance falling again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2021)

bethh said:


> Well, I don’t know if my hubby slipped the doctor some money or what, but he put me in a walking boot and told me I could start using it as I felt like it.  Just kidding, he said it was more of a bad sprain than actual fracture.  He said the tendon broke off a piece of the bone but it was small and not a big deal.  Easy for him to say, not his ankle.    I will start slowly by resting some weight on it and see how it feels.  I still won’t do the steps or animals for a little while.  Don’t want to chance falling again.


That's  good news, glad it's  not a complicated break or anything that would require  surgery


----------



## bethh (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey Everybody,

Still in the walking boot, I feel like I'm dragging around a bowling ball.  But, at least, I'm up and moving.  I'm still not doing much in the way of chores with the animals.  I miss them but the yard is so muddy that it's too chancy that I could slip.  The 3 year old convinced me yesterday to see the animals and I got chastised when hubby got home.  Guess, I'll try and avoid that again.  

The Silkie coop has a broody on six eggs and will be hatching soon.  I also have 30? silkie eggs in the incubator that hatch 2/18.  I hope I have a better success rate than I did with the last eggs hatched.  I bought local eggs, a variety of breeds and had a terrible rate.  8 out of 23 not fertile, 10 late quitters and 2 that died shortly after hatch.  I struggled with the humidity I'm assuming due to the cold temps we were having.  

I'll post some pics of the 3 year old outside yesterday with the animals from my phone.  I have a terrible time getting the pics to transfer to the computer 

My mother in law has been here since Thanksgiving and due to back issues will be moving in permanently with us.  She and I will fly to her home in Venice, FL, pack her up, give away stuff and fly back.  All of this to take place 2/16-2/26.   It's been an adjustment for us as well as her.  Hoping she gets some resolution with her back pain and can begin living again.  As much as she complained about her FL home last year due to COVID, I know she misses the climate, independence and friends that she made.  I try and remind her hopefully this isn't permanent and what and see how she's fairing in 6 months and reevaluate.  

How's everyone?  Lots of hugs and love com ing your way!  Kidding starts mid March.  What a rollercoaster ride the next few months will be.  Who am I kidding, what a rollercoaster ride its been since last March, lol.  

Last thing, I had been homeschooling our 2nd grade grandson August-December with a program our daughter signed him up for.  I also helped him digitally last year March-May.  The decision was made for him to go back to in-school after the Christmas break.  Of course, the school system delayed that and they went back digitally, UGH!  He's been back in the classroom about 2 weeks.  Our daughter spoke with his teacher and she said that were Sean is currently she hopes all the kids are there at the end of the year!    I'm so thankful.  I was worried if I was giving him all he needed.  I miss not having him everyday but summer will be here before I know it and the chaos will ensue.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2021)

I hope your ankle heals soon! You have too much to do to be down. LOL try to be patient, this will pass.


----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2021)

I posted pics earlier but I'm not sure what happened


bethh said:


> I'm thinking I'll be doing more sitting for awhile and less chasing so I hope to be on here more.  I love the people I've met here.


Seeing as I've been hardly on here, the brake didn't slow me down or allow me to slow down.  I hope everyone has been doing well.  Kidding season started 2 days early.  I hope the other 2 go soon.  I don't have dates for them.  Before the dwellings were born, I had every intention of selling everyone.  Now, I have people asking and I'm like I don't know yet.  How do y'all do it?  Help needed.


----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2021)

bethh said:


> View attachment 82698View attachment 82699View attachment 82700View attachment 82697View attachment 82698View attachment 82699View attachment 82700View attachment 82697View attachment 82698View attachment 82698View attachment 82698


What in the world did I do?   Are these in triplicate?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2021)

bethh said:


> I posted pics earlier but I'm not sure what happened
> 
> Seeing as I've been hardly on here, the brake didn't slow me down or allow me to slow down.  I hope everyone has been doing well.  Kidding season started 2 days early.  I hope the other 2 go soon.  I don't have dates for them.  Before the dwellings were born, I had every intention of selling everyone.  Now, I have people asking and I'm like I don't know yet.  How do y'all do it?  Help needed.


Think of the feed bill, more goats contaminating the soil, chore time,  and just keep the kids you can't stand to  be without....its  time to be picky so choose wisely    ....and remember,  they are going to bring others joy so sell them to those that ask, then you get to visit them if you wish


----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Think of the feed bill, more goats contaminating the soil, chore time,  and just keep the kids you can't stand to  be without....its  time to be picky so choose wisely    ....and remember, they are going to bring others joy so sell them to those that ask, then you get to visit them if you wish


I knew someone would have a less mooshy feeling.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2021)

bethh said:


> I knew someone would have a less mooshy feeling.


Lol, well I thought you were looking for a logical reply.
..mooshy, ??? ... no problem....Keep them  all


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 11, 2021)

I struggle with keeping them all... i kept both girls i got this kidding season and two from last. i try and go by temperament and udder quality but colors really get me lol. i put a cap of 10 goats on myself.. im at 8 so we will see  Your babies are super cute


----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, well I thought you were looking for a logical reply.
> ..mooshy, ??? ... no problem....Keep them  all


I was joking.  I needed a logical response.  I think her delivery increased my oxytocin.  Now I feel bad.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2021)

bethh said:


> I was joking.  I needed a logical response.  I think her delivery increased my oxytocin.  Now I feel bad.


I was kidding with you also   no worries.....
Nonthing to feel bad about, we all get that back n forth feeling when making those decisions about who stays and who goes...what I posted is how I look at... it and try to remove my mooshy feelings  , sorry if it came off as rude, it was my strange humor


----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I was kidding with you also   no worries.....
> Nonthing to feel bad about, we all get that back n forth feeling when making those decisions about who stays and who goes...what I posted is how I look at... it and try to remove my mooshy feelings  , sorry if it came off as rude, it was my strange humor


You said what I needed to hear.   THANK YOU!!


----------



## chickens really (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh my goodness!!! How adorable those babies are   Congrats 🎈❤️🐐🐐🐐
I keep tossing around the idea of breeding Fancy my oldest Doe but I stop myself because I don't need more goats. 😋😅😳


----------



## bethh (Mar 12, 2021)

Ready to be a broody already!!


----------



## bethh (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## bethh (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## bethh (Mar 12, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Oh my goodness!!! How adorable those babies are   Congrats 🎈❤️🐐🐐🐐
> I keep tossing around the idea of breeding Fancy my oldest Doe but I stop myself because I don't need more goats. 😋😅😳


Thanks.   It’s so hard.  I have 3 different people who want my babies.  I’ve finally started telling them that I’ll make a decision once everyone has kidded.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

bethh said:


> View attachment 82791


I love how the little boy was poking him/her with a stick


----------



## chickens really (Mar 13, 2021)

Those pictures with the children are so cute..❤️🐐🐐🐐I bet they love the babies   I'm sure you will make the right decision. I'm sure the people are very nice and would look after the kids if you decide to sell them. 👍🏼🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## bethh (Mar 13, 2021)

chickens really said:


> Those pictures with the children are so cute..❤️🐐🐐🐐I bet they love the babies   I'm sure you will make the right decision. I'm sure the people are very nice and would look after the kids if you decide to sell them. 👍🏼🤷🏼‍♀️


2 legged or 4 legged


----------



## bethh (Mar 13, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> I love how the little boy was poking him/her with a stick


That one is a mess.  He’s 3.  I’ll have to find the pics of him watching me milking Dixie.  They are a hoot.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2021)

Bottom line on babies is this: You can't keep them all. 

Even when you keep some, further culling may be necessary. If you are breeding for the improvement and betterment of the breed, there will always be individuals that don't measure up and will need to be sold. 

Then there are the boys. You don't need a bunch of boys. Sadly, boys are expendable. They are sold as herd sires in their own right or neutered and sold as pets or meat. This is one of the truths that people wrestle with, but it is fact and must be faced. 

I used to castrate all my boys and name them Dinner. They went to slaughter and I had a decent business of selling the lamb meat for $10 per pound. Then along came Covid and getting a slaughter date jumped to a year away. Last year we took some to auction and were pleased with the results. So now I skip the castration and we will take them to the auction as rams and the ewe lambs that I don't keep also go.

We had 2 bottle lambs this year a ram and a ewe lamb. The ram lamb will be banded and kept as a wether as company for the ram and the ewe lamb will join the flock. Sometimes, no matter how hard we try, we just can't let them ALL go! LOL LOL 

I am selling 6 of my ewes after I wean lambs. These are ewes that I raised, they have names and are pets. It will be hard but to move forward with my flock, I have to let them go. I am keeping 6 ewe lambs from better ewes and may further cull them as they grow out and/or lamb with their own babies. I want to buy registered ewes so I can keep a registered ram from my ram. I don't want to let his bloodlines get away from me. So I will probably wind up with a registered flock and a commercial flock. LOL Sheep math!

So this is the part of raising sheep and goats that nobody wants to talk about. Sorry to have to slap you up the side of the head with reality, but if you breed your goats, the offspring has to go somewhere.  The babies are adorable and it is heart wrenching to let them go, but unless you have LOTS of room and LOTS of money to feed them, you have to let them go. Love them, hold them, cuddle them and find them homes.


----------



## bethh (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey All,
I've worried about our little white doe since birth.  I thought there was something going on.  we came down this morning and found her lethargic and cold.  We tried warming her, feeding her but she passed.  I'm so upset.  But, more importantly, I want to find out what happened.  I will take her for a necropsy.  If there is a problem, I want to resolve it.  Many of you will remember all the issues we had last year during kidding season.  I want answers as quickly as possible as I still have 2 doelings and 2 does left to kid.  This isn't for the weak of heart.  I'll post a picture of her from my phone.  Wish you were closer.


----------



## bethh (Mar 14, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Bottom line on babies is this: You can't keep them all.
> 
> Even when you keep some, further culling may be necessary. If you are breeding for the improvement and betterment of the breed, there will always be individuals that don't measure up and will need to be sold.
> 
> ...


After trying to bottle feed everyone to make sure they were taking in enough, I was ready to kiss them good bye and wish them well but not really.


----------



## bethh (Mar 14, 2021)

Rest In Peace Marshmallow.  You were a sweet girl.


----------



## bethh (Mar 14, 2021)

What’s her coloring called?


----------



## bethh (Mar 14, 2021)

Is the tan called Cou Clair?


----------



## bethh (Mar 15, 2021)

bethh said:


> After trying to bottle feed everyone to make sure they were taking in enough, I was ready to kiss them good bye and wish them well but not really.


Laugh, I’m serious, lol.  They are struggling with the bottle.  Mom is missing them.   It sucks.  But I need to make sure these 2 are growing like they are supposed to be.  I tried leaving them with mom but I think it was confusing the situation even more.  Hopefully the necropsy results come back quickly so that if I need to make adjustments I can.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 16, 2021)

The joys far outweigh the sadness. It is so hard to take the losses, but I’ll take it every time, because I would miss the precious moments with our granddaughters, I would miss the huge smiles my sheep give me, the BAA BAA BAAS of them screaming at me every time I walk outside and all the goofy things they do.

I am sorry for the loss of your little one. Big hugs.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 16, 2021)

Sorry about your baby, its so hard to lose them. Ive learned to watch for frequent nursing sessions and feel for full bellies often because i had a doe not feeding her buckling and he went downhill quickly. i was able to get him back but because i cant be out there 24/7 i figured i was just missing her nursing him. upon further inspection she was caring for him but not letting him nurse. With three she might have had a hard time keeping up especially if she was a FF, or if that baby was weaker to begin with and wasnt able to fight for a teat.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 16, 2021)

bethh said:


> View attachment 82917
> Is the tan called Cou Clair?


also the tan looks like chamoisee


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 16, 2021)

bethh said:


> View attachment 82915
> What’s her coloring called?View attachment 82916


This cutie is buckskin with random white and white poll


----------



## bethh (Mar 18, 2021)

Preliminary necropsy report, nothing showing cause of death.  I requested liver study to check mineral levels.  That could be a couple of weeks out.  They said it could have been hypoglycemia but that doesn’t show up on a necropsy.


----------



## bethh (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, it’s crazy at my house.   I’m sure y’all are also.  Tipsy kidded Saturday night.   Of course in true Tipsy fashion, she didn’t want anything to do with her babies, a buckling and a doeling.  So, we now have a goat condo in our kitchen.   All the babies seem to be doing well.  The first 2 are 2 weeks old now.  We are waiting for Dolly to kid.  Remember, 2 weeks ago, I couldn’t imagine parting with any of these babies.  Now, I’m waiting impatiently for Dolly to kid so I can choose my pick and let all these bottle babies head to their new homes.  My how things change.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes things change. You can't keep them all. Pick your favorite and sell the rest. Someone else needs to love them. LOL


----------



## bethh (Mar 24, 2021)

I got the final necropsy report back.   It said that our little doeling, Marshmellow, died from sepsis caused by meconium.   Her mineral levels were normal but the selenium is in the low end of normal.  Anyone have experience with this happening?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2021)

Sepsis caused by meconium? Like she didn't poop and was constipated? I'm trying to understand. Or did she poop in utero and somehow swallowed some?


----------



## bethh (Mar 27, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Sepsis caused by meconium? Like she didn't poop and was constipated? I'm trying to understand. Or did she poop in utero and somehow swallowed some?


She pooped in utero.   She was septic and had pneumonia due to the meconium aspiration.   She sounded a little snuffy from day 1 but I attributed it to everything being inflamed from delivery just like in human babies.   She never sounded bad except the day she died.


----------



## bethh (Mar 27, 2021)

Dolly kidded this morning about 8:30am.   I kept thinking she was going to go last night and kept waking up every 2 hours checking the camera.   I came down to feed the other kids and she had a bubble hanging.  Buckling 1 was born shortly thereafter followed very quickly by his brother.  No doelings this time.   Dolly is our skittish doe.   She’s not panicked when I’ve been in there but is apprehensive.   I will see how she does the next few days.  My hope is that babies will calm her down.  She’s so pretty that we want to keep her but not if we can’t handle her.  So far, she’s an attentive mom.  Buckling 1 weighs 4lbs 8oz and buckling 2 weighs 4lbs 4.3oz.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 29, 2021)

Congrats on the beautiful twins. Nothing heals the hurt of loss like the birth of new babies. 

I've had ewes that were bounce off the walls scared and wild, that learned the giver of food is a good thing, especially when in late pregnancy and when nursing babies. Remarkable how motherhood changes their perspective.


----------



## bethh (Apr 7, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the beautiful twins. Nothing heals the hurt of loss like the birth of new babies.
> 
> I've had ewes that were bounce off the walls scared and wild, that learned the giver of food is a good thing, especially when in late pregnancy and when nursing babies. Remarkable how motherhood changes their perspective.


I wish that it would have worked.  Everyday I practice my rodeo skills trying to leash her to put on the milk stand.  My 2 other does are all about the milk stand because it’s the only place they are given crack.  Not Dolly, half the time when she’s up there she doesn’t even eat.  I need to try and figure out if there is something she can’t say no to.   We’ve decided to sell her and Tipsy, never a good mom.  I just want to get Dolly a little better because I really want to sell her.  We are down to 2 kids one that we are keeping and one that i’d love to sell.  We have had many long discussions and have decided to sell all but 2 of our goats.  We are keeping Dixie she has a great personality, is a great mom and a good milker and her daughter.   We want to sell the rest.  It’s been a very trying month and we want to downsize for the moment.  We may add more goats later or decide it’s not for us.  But we have loved having them for about 90% of the time, lol.  Dolly is the brown doe on the milk stand. 







my hubby calls that the goat plank challenge.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 7, 2021)

Congratulations  on making a decision  that will make everyone  happy ,.... I know how hard it is to do that as I have just done the same thing recently....life is simpler,  chores are a pleasure and my feed bill is a piece of cake.....


----------



## bethh (Apr 7, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations  on making a decision  that will make everyone  happy ,.... I know how hard it is to do that as I have just done the same thing recently....life is simpler,  chores are a pleasure and my feed bill is a piece of cake.....


Thanks, now to find them all homes.   


B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations  on making a decision  that will make everyone  happy ,.... I know how hard it is to do that as I have just done the same thing recently....life is simpler,  chores are a pleasure and my feed bill is a piece of cake.....


Thanks.  It has been a difficult decision.  I thought we found someone who wanted the does and adult bucks.  I’m not hearing back from them.  I know they have lots going on.  If I don’t hear something soon, I will start posting them.   Glad things are going smoother for you.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2021)

I love my sheep. They don't seem to be as needy as goats. I agree that goats have tons of personality, but my sheep do too! LOL We recently culled half my ewes, 6 of them. It was a hard decision, I raised them, they had names, one was an original ewe, one of our first sheep. We are keeping 6 ewe lambs, plus starting to look for a few registered ewes. To upgrade, I had to let some go. 

Animals can be a lot of work. If you are swarmed by life in general, the work that you put out on animals can just add to the overwhelming feelings. Taking a step back to regroup is a wise decision.


----------



## bethh (Apr 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I love my sheep. They don't seem to be as needy as goats. I agree that goats have tons of personality, but my sheep do too! LOL We recently culled half my ewes, 6 of them. It was a hard decision, I raised them, they had names, one was an original ewe, one of our first sheep. We are keeping 6 ewe lambs, plus starting to look for a few registered ewes. To upgrade, I had to let some go.
> 
> Animals can be a lot of work. If you are swarmed by life in general, the work that you put out on animals can just add to the overwhelming feelings. Taking a step back to regroup is a wise decision.


It has been a hard decision but the last month has been overwhelming.   This is supposed to be fun.   I don’t mind hard work but the excessive stress is too much. We’ve learned a lot and will do things differently if we get more.   Your lambs are super cute.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2021)

I get it. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed myself. It's spring, that means garden, feeder pigs (3) and Cornish Cross meat chickens (85-ish?) thrown in on top. The chickens are extremely labor intensive from start to finish, I got 2 batches, just to string out the punishment. LOL LOL 

For me, my sheep are my peaceful place. I sit in the barn, after the ewes eat, they come up for scratches and rubs. They are such sweet creatures. A few of them will lift a dainty hoof to paw me for more if I stop. LOL Even in pasture, some will come up to me for attention. They make me happy.


----------



## bethh (Apr 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I get it. I'm feeling a little overwhelmed myself. It's spring, that means garden, feeder pigs (3) and Cornish Cross meat chickens (85-ish?) thrown in on top. The chickens are extremely labor intensive from start to finish, I got 2 batches, just to string out the punishment. LOL LOL
> 
> For me, my sheep are my peaceful place. I sit in the barn, after the ewes eat, they come up for scratches and rubs. They are such sweet creatures. A few of them will lift a dainty hoof to paw me for more if I stop. LOL Even in pasture, some will come up to me for attention. They make me happy.


I don’t know how you do it.  I’ve been trying to plant my garden on top of everything else.   I haven’t found that peaceful place recently.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a lawn chair in the pasture, next to the sheep barn. I have a milk crate I sit on in the barn. The lower seating arrangement seems to work best for lambs, I'm not towering over them and scary. I sit in the chair for Sentry and Sheba, the Anatolians, so they can get their loving, rubs, and special attention. Any sheep in the pasture (8 ewe lambs ATM) can come up for ear scratches too. 

Going to put the disc on the tractor today and disc the pipeline so I can sow giant bermuda grass seed. I'm making yet another attempt to grow grass there. Got to disc the garden, it got tilled in February, but is now so oevergrown with the most beautiful grass (WHY can't I have that on the pipeline? ) I'm behind the 8-ball on everything this spring. I got PVC fittings yesterday to start on 2 chicken tractors. Dirty birdies on the porch are getting stinky, despite daily cleanings and lots of pine shavings. I got so many irons in the fire, you'd think I'm a cattle rustler, changing brands.


----------



## bethh (Apr 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I have a lawn chair in the pasture, next to the sheep barn. I have a milk crate I sit on in the barn. The lower seating arrangement seems to work best for lambs, I'm not towering over them and scary. I sit in the chair for Sentry and Sheba, the Anatolians, so they can get their loving, rubs, and special attention. Any sheep in the pasture (8 ewe lambs ATM) can come up for ear scratches too.
> 
> Going to put the disc on the tractor today and disc the pipeline so I can sow giant bermuda grass seed. I'm making yet another attempt to grow grass there. Got to disc the garden, it got tilled in February, but is now so oevergrown with the most beautiful grass (WHY can't I have that on the pipeline? ) I'm behind the 8-ball on everything this spring. I got PVC fittings yesterday to start on 2 chicken tractors. Dirty birdies on the porch are getting stinky, despite daily cleanings and lots of pine shavings. I got so many irons in the fire, you'd think I'm a cattle rustler, changing brands.


I sure understand.  I have chicks that should have been sold by now.  So busy with goats, that they haven’t been the center of my attention.   Hubby moved them out of the brooder into the kidding pen we constructed on our patio.  At this point, do I just keep them until I can sex them or offer them for ‘cheep’ to get them from under foot.  Worked in the garden yesterday and got the transplants in but still want to start some seeds.   We’ve decided to go from having goats to having no goats.  We may have them in the future but have decided we need a break.  We’ve learned lots so if we decide to do it again, hopefully it will be smarter.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2021)

Do you want new layers? If so, keep the chicks until you know which are pullets. If not, sell them all. Animals take time and attention. If you are pulled in too many directions, you can't enjoy them and they just become a lot of extra work. I think you and your husband are facing reality and making a wise decision.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Apr 13, 2021)

Goats are alot of work, especially during kidding season, and if/when you end up with bottle babies. It completely consumes all your time for 8 weeks. Besides our bee hives, goats are our most labor intensive/complex animal. I love them to death but they also drive me crazy lol. I think its great you can step back and see that they dont fit into your life right now. I struggle to fit in everything as well and scale back as needed when necessary. Right now i only have 7 does and 3 bucklings, bucklings will go to their new home in just a couple weeks and then i need to focus more on my garden, because it doesnt holler at me constantly it is often the part of my life that gets neglected.


----------



## bethh (Apr 13, 2021)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Goats are alot of work, especially during kidding season, and if/when you end up with bottle babies. It completely consumes all your time for 8 weeks. Besides our bee hives, goats are our most labor intensive/complex animal. I love them to death but they also drive me crazy lol. I think its great you can step back and see that they dont fit into your life right now. I struggle to fit in everything as well and scale back as needed when necessary. Right now i only have 7 does and 3 bucklings, bucklings will go to their new home in just a couple weeks and then i need to focus more on my garden, because it doesnt holler at me constantly it is often the part of my life that gets neglected.


Goats definitely scream loud enough for all to hear.  I’ve never been so late getting my garden really established.   I love the goats but I have a hard time releasing stress.   This will be a good opportunity to see if we miss them so much that we have to get more.   If not, I’m a wealth of knowledge for anyone who may have questions plus I will be able to say been there done that.   I have to remind myself, I’m not a failure for saying this is more than I want to deal with. It would probably be easier if I lived where there were other people with livestock but we don’t.  We are definitely an anomaly.  Good luck with your garden!


----------

